# My carn. plants



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2008)

I got this lil sarracenia hybride for my birthday yesterday, really pretty plant  

here are the pictures i made:

Side view:







close-ups:











From above:






Tommorow i hopefully get more as the family shows up with bday presents( i asked for plants...)

Tommorow's pics will include: PLANTS!!!!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 19, 2008)

pitcher plants?

sundews are kewl too

octopus plants are wierd


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2008)

yep, pitchers  

i,m getting sundews and flytraps.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 19, 2008)

Wooo a fellow n00b lol

Good luck with them idolo, i got a nepenthes pitcher, a sundew, and a vft


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2008)

That is beautiful, happy birthday!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool!  I want to get one now..... How and what do you feed them? Do they catch their own food?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 20, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Cool!  I want to get one now..... How and what do you feed them? Do they catch their own food?


Like any other plant, they need sun and water.. alot of both.

Feeding bugs is more for fun than needed, but you can feed them flies.


----------



## joossa (Sep 23, 2008)

Excellent _purpurea_ hybrid. You are growing it outside, right?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2008)

joossa said:


> Excellent _purpurea_ hybrid. You are growing it outside, right?


uhm... what are the lowest temps they can handle?


----------



## joossa (Sep 23, 2008)

During the *growing season*, the max temp can get up to 100F (mine have survived at temps around 110F) and the nightly low can get down to 40F to 45F.

During *dormancy*, the plant should stay at around the freezing point or a little above. Since it your hybrid does have some _purpurea_ in it, it probably won't suffer if temps dip down below the freezing point for short periods of time.

Providing full, direct sunlight during the growing season is needed for _Sarracenia_.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2008)

is it alright to have them in front of my window where is 9 hours of sun a day?


----------



## joossa (Sep 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> is it alright to have them in front of my window where is 9 hours of sun a day?


Sounds okay, but I'd put it outside. See this site for further info:

http://www.sarracenia.com/faq.html

Dr. Rice lists lots of info, especially for Flytraps. You can apply almost all growing conditions that a flytrap requires to a _Sarracenia_. So, if you read through the VFT guides, you'll also know how to treat your pitcher plant.


----------

